# 1954 corvette



## alvl1936 (Jan 24, 2014)

i bought a 1954 ??? schwinn corvette with serial number (L01560X ) why the X @ the end of the number ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm more curious about the "##" in the serial number! V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2014)

I reckon the bike is a 1960. The L0 of 1954 was January '54 in which the middleweight bicycle had not yet been introduced, which wouldn't be until the holiday season around November of '54 for the '55 models. Pictures would confirm this, but I bet it has a V-style chainguard instead of the hockey stick.

The X is anybody's guess. Pictures of the serial may help; it could be another number that was weakly stamped, a double stamp that ended up looking like an X, or just a flip-up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2014)

That is a *1956* serial number. No middleweights in Jan of 1954. Another one of Schwinn's duplicated serial numbers. 
07/18 to 07/31 of 1956 

The X was stamped by someone else. I've seen quite a few bikes where someone was experimenting with their new metal stamping tools.


----------



## alvl1936 (Jan 24, 2014)

*54 ? schwinn*

i do believe you are correct after looking at the date code , thanks for your help .


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Another One*

Here is one that's way confusing. I was hoping it was a real 55 model with the late 54 serial number. Turns out the seller is way off on his bike's year. The serial is either a 8/01-8/07/1952 number or a 5/28/1957 number. Seller says it's a 1954 model. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261255234843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Here is one that's way confusing. I was hoping it was a real 55 model with the late 54 serial number. Turns out the seller is way off on his bike's year. The serial is either a 8/01-8/07/1952 number or a 5/28/1957 number. Seller says it's a 1954 model.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261255234843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




That is a confusing one. The serial also pops up December '53. But the '54 dated hub and the '55 Corvette only seat raises an eyebrow as it seems too coincidental to get both of those early Vette parts if it's not a very early Vette.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2014)

jpromo said:


> That is a confusing one. The serial also pops up December '53. But the '54 dated hub and the '55 Corvette only seat raises an eyebrow as it seems too coincidental to get both of those early Vette parts if it's not a very early Vette.




Wow, this is the first tripledupe serial number I've come across. Still, no middleweights made with those early dates. My eyebrows are squinting and I'm thinking this Corvette was put together from multiple bikes or their pieces. It does have what looks like the 55 only mayweg also. Chainguard is not near as weathered and rusted as the frame so I really do think this frame is not wearing it's original issued parts. That's really unfortunate since I was considering this piece.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 25, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Wow, this is the first tripledupe serial number I've come across. Still, no middleweights made with those early dates. My eyebrows are squinting and I'm thinking this Corvette was put together from multiple bikes or their pieces. It does have what looks like the 55 only mayweg also. Chainguard is not near as weathered and rusted as the frame so I really do think this frame is not wearing it's original issued parts. That's really unfortunate since I was considering this piece.




Weren't the bars specific to '55s as well? It seems like these have a straight pull back when all of my 'vettes have flared out a little bit. Most common part to be changed over 60 years but another thing to think about.

I think my bike is an L0 code too. Always hoped it was a Nov. '54 but I bought a '56 seat so I call it a '56.


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2014)

i see alot of this is my opinion stuff in the bike hobby without any factory info to authenticate or dispell what and when they did somthing,if the corvette was offerd sometime in 55 it seems the parts were prolly made ahead of time?it would be interesting to know when the fork legs were dated


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2014)

God only knows how many owners that Corvette has had over the years and the history of all the parts will never be known. I've saved the photos and studied them all and it appears that most all the parts are from a 1955 model, including the chainguard. The frame is not a late 54, a 52, 53, nor is it a 55. It's a 1957 built frame that has been built up with a 1955 model Corvettes components. It could have been built up by someone over the years and from looking at the chainguard and fork I really doubt the frame was a warranty replacement for the original owner. The paint on the frame has been pecked to death and the guard and fork are really nice, although the fork is slightly bent. The pedals are rusted bad but the crank and sprocket are nice. This was definitely built up by someone.


----------



## spoker (Jan 26, 2014)

some of the parts used on earli vettes came from the ballooner jags


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 26, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm more curious about the "##" in the serial number! V/r Shawn




I thought x denoted the repop frames


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 1, 2014)

I have March '54 issues of Bicycle Journal and American Bicyclist, which have ads announcing Schwinn's middleweight line, just sayin'.


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2014)

aint nothin like printed info


----------

